# Repair or replace DRL Module?



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

The headlights on my '99 Sentra have been acting up lately. When I turn on my low beams, the high beams come on at about 50% power and my high beam indicator lights comes on. When I switch or flash the high beams, the low beams come on, also at half power. 

I've checked wiring, changed sockets, bulbs etc, then finally brought it to my mecanic. He told me the problem was a faulty DRL module (I'm in Canada). The problem is that the DRL module is $150, from dealer only.

Does anyone have any experience fixing this part? I've read some info about a relay that may need to be re-soldered on the board... Or does anyone have a DRL module available? Any help would be appreciated.

Judge


----------



## lfd75 (Nov 27, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my DRL module (only one light worked and at full intensity) my advice would be to attempt to repair it (you´ll need a saw to open the plastic casing) and resolder everything and see if it works (if it does you´ll save yourself $150 plus taxes but you´ll need to tape it up afterwards but it will look very ghetto). Otherwise you can go to a junkyard and try to find a used module.


----------

